
Vidoop - Say goodbye to passwords - Readmore
http://www.killerstartups.com/Web20/Vidoop--Say-goodbye-to-passwords/
======
danielha
Looks like your standard fare OpenID provider. I'm not sure why they need a
team of two dozen for that. Plus I wonder if they felt the name vidoop
embodied all that is online identity security. The name makes it sound like a
YouTube clone.

~~~
danielha
Never mind, another article shows that they replace text passwords with
images. It makes it more interesting, though its practicality is yet to be
seen.

